
Apache Airflow: Complete Hands-On Beginner to Advanced Class - alexaabbas
https://www.udemy.com/course/apache-airflow-course/?couponCode=EARLYBIRD
======
alexaabbas
In the last couple of months I've been working on an Apache Airflow online
course. It just got published on Udemy! Enroll now for $9.99 early bird price
with the coupon code EARLYBIRD! Hope you will enjoy and let me know what you
think.

